
Uh, the only reform of domestic surveillance is dismantling it - jessaustin
http://blog.erratasec.com/2015/06/uh-only-reform-of-domestic-surveillance.html
======
higherpurpose
> The FREEDOM act now opens up searches of metadata to all the other law
> enforcement agencies. Instead of skulking in secret occasionally searching
> metadata, the FBI, DEA, and ATF can now do so publicly, with the blessing of
> the law behind them.

Wait what? Is that true?

